

Ask HN: Who are working on young open-source projects? (or know such?) - pankratiev

I mean projects that just started recently and are not so popular.<p>I am working on a flexible discussion platform for open-source projects. If you are interested, could you please drop me a few lines at vladimir@tagmask.com
======
cperciva
I released kivaloo just recently.

As far as I'm aware, it currently has zero users (Tarsnap isn't using it yet),
which probably qualifies it as "not so popular".

------
rkalla
I see a lot of node.js work here... I'll be the super-uncool guy in the group
and admit that so far I've only ever released Java libraries under Apache 2.

I just released a CloudFront log parsing library:
<http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/software/cloudfront-log-parser/>

and a simple XML parsing library (speed of pull-parsing with the ease of
XPath-esque expressions): [http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/software/simple-java-
xml-parser-...](http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/software/simple-java-xml-parser-
sjxp/)

and one library that seems to be picking up is an image-scaling library I have
made a few releases of: [http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/software/imgscalr-java-
image-sca...](http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/software/imgscalr-java-image-
scaling-library/)

There are a handful of other libraries: <https://github.com/thebuzzmedia/>

I just haven't finished the project-pages for them.

~~~
pankratiev
Do you have any interest in a flexible discussion platform for your projects?

------
m0hit
PGfb is an extremely nascent project (only one day of work), that started at a
hack-a-thon at Berkeley.

Aim is to bring PGP encryption to facebook using browser extensions.

<https://github.com/m0hit/PGfb>

~~~
pankratiev
Looks very promising. Can I contact you?

------
JamesChevalier
This is my first open source project... It's an open source "LaunchRock"-type
site: <https://github.com/JamesChevalier/Launch-Soon>

------
__david__
I wrote a program called daemon-manager to scratch an itch of mine
(<http://porkrind.org/daemon-manager/>). It lets you manage non-root daemons
from your user directory without requiring root permissions to start and stop
them. I've been dogfooding it for about 6 months and just can't live without
it any more. I think other people would be interested in using it but I'm not
very good at marketing.

I also co-wrote and maintain commit-patch (<http://porkrind.org/commit-
patch/>) and it's another that I can't imagine living without. I've been using
it for about 8 years and it has slightly more recognition--but not much.

------
kstenerud
I created a universal framework template for iPhone/iOS (lets you build static
frameworks that work on device and simulator):
<https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-Framework>

Also, a nicer interface to iPhone audio:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-iPhone>

I also put out my Objective-C programmer's toolbox:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/Objective-Gems>

------
olalonde
Just wrote a small native Node.js extension for displaying desktop
notifications: <https://github.com/olalonde/node-notify>

Tutorial available here: [http://syskall.com/how-to-write-your-own-native-
nodejs-exten...](http://syskall.com/how-to-write-your-own-native-nodejs-
extension)

Node.js has a lot of potential but is still pretty young.

------
metachris
I've recently started appengine-boilerplate, which makes setting up new
appengine projects much quicker and more fun. Includes html5-boilerplate,
openid-authentication, memcaching, etc.
<https://github.com/metachris/appengine-boilerplate>

If anyone wants to help, authentication with OAuth and MailChimp integration
would be great places to start :)

------
excid3
While I started it a while ago, Keryx for Ubuntu/Debian is pretty new to the
Linux community and not near as popular as it could be.
<http://keryxproject.org>

It's a GUI tool I built in Python to help offline users update and install new
software on Linux.

I no longer have time to work on it and would love it if someone would like to
take over maintaining it for me.

------
baudehlo
I recently started creating an SMTP server using Node.js:
<https://github.com/baudehlo/Haraka>

~~~
pankratiev
I saw it. It's very interesting. I am working on flexible discussion platform
for open-source projects. If you are interested, how can I contact you?

------
indexzero
We open-sourced our fullstack application server for node.js at NodeConf last
week: haibu. <http://github.com/nodejitsu/haibu>.

The project had been internal for a year and as such is pretty mature
technically, but has a nascent community. If you're thinking about running
node.js in production definitely check it out!

------
pestaa
I'd like to point out Hyde (github.com/hyde/hyde), it's a static website
generator written in Python, and I find it pretty well executed.

~~~
pankratiev
It's very interesting! Thank you very much.

------
wess
Friend and I are currently working on an embeddable library for server-side
javascript called CoreJS (<http://github.com/frenzylabs/CoreJS>). It's not to
compete with node, as it's meant to be embedded. It's threadsafe, and is,
optionally, async.

------
hsmyers
For no particular reason that I can think of I write modules relating to Chess
on CPAN---probably not what you were thinking of, but it fits the description
in that I've recently (last few weeks) updated/revised all of them. As to
their popularity, well, this is chess, so what do you think? :)

------
madhouse
There's like.. hundreds starting each minute. You might wish to be a tiny bit
more specific.

~~~
pankratiev
I think there are not so much people who will write a comment here about their
project. However, I am interested in any project.

------
cfinke
I'm almost always starting new projects. One of my more recent undertakings is
a client-side JavaScript implementation of a Hunspell-style spellchecker:
<http://github.com/cfinke/Typo.js>

------
clark-kent
Mine is Ragios - Ruby based system monitoring framework:
<https://github.com/obi-a/Ragios>

A good way to find recently started projects is to follow the keyword 'github'
on twitter.

------
simonsarris
I am about to start a few small <canvas> game engines for my own use, chiefly
a point-and-click adventure/puzzle game engine.

I probably won't start coding in earnest until July though.

~~~
pankratiev
Do you have any plans to share it on github?

~~~
simonsarris
Yeah, lemme make the repo for it right now. You can watch it if you're
interested.

<https://github.com/simonsarris/canvas-adventure>

------
dinesh_oi
I have created a write though cache for mongodb based on memcached. ( mongoid
supported currently. ) <http://bit.ly/mfdIN7>

------
Rinum
Aiming to create a multiplayer sim ant <http://github.com/rinum/openant>

~~~
pankratiev
Interesting! Is there any way to contact you?

------
wrburgess
Score is a new open source project for fantasy sports gaming.
<http://scoreos.org>

------
helwr
<http://thechangelog.com/>

